
Hammock-driven Development - llambda
http://blip.tv/clojure/hammock-driven-development-4475586
======
ipmb
Previous discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962051>

------
cgag
Strange to see people being so hard on the presentation. I can't tell if I
have low standards or I'm blinded by really liking Rich Hickey and his work,
but I thought it was fine, and I love the concept.

~~~
espeed
It's possible they missed the wisdom in it -- this is one of the great talks.

------
evangineer
The cheat sheet: <http://data-sorcery.org/2010/12/29/hammock-driven-dev/>

------
younata
(video)

Was expecting a (written) post from the blip.tv folks on how to do hammock-
driven development. Oh well.

------
tkellogg
Funny, I just ran into Hammock-driven development for the first time on
Friday. I like the principle even if this wasn't presented the best.

------
toxik
Don't mean to be rude, but frankly his presentational skills were so poor I
couldn't uhhhhhhhhh maintain focus.

~~~
Adrock
If you don't mean to be rude, just say that his presentation skills were poor
and you couldn't maintain focus. If you do mean to be rude, mock him as you
did.

